# new nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx

## mikegpitt

I ran into some problem tonight when I emerged the latest  nvidia-kernel (media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1) and nvidia-glx (media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r1).  Upon a reboot everything looked normal (ie. the nvidia module was able to load) but when kdm started problems occured.

On the kdm login screen, the background was the nvidia logo, and login box was distorted.  I could view some of the text and the outline of the box but that was about all.

Next once I logged into KDE, everything looked screwy.  Namely, the screen was mostly black, and like before some things like text and kicker were an outline.  

I'm not sure how else to explain it.  But something was deffinitly wrong.

I was able to downgrade both to version 1.0.6111 and everything is back to normal.

I would like to update in the future though.  Any idea's of what may have went wrong?

I'm using the 2.6.9-nitro4 kernel, and I updated like this:

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx && opengl-update nvidia
```

Thanks!

----------

## bennettp

Damn I thought there was a new version...  :Sad: 

Umm do you have xrenderaccel enabled? What xorg are you using?

----------

## newbenji

Same problem here. 

Have an old card. Geforce 2. with a Geforce 4 no problem

----------

## mikegpitt

I'm not using xrenderaccel and I'm using the latest stable xorg.

I am however using an old nvidia card (nvidia Geforce 2).  Even though I would like a new card, I hope this doesn't mean I can't update my drivers anymore.   :Sad: 

Worse comes to worse I guess I'll just mask them, but it will be a pain upgrading my kernel once those drivers leave the portage tree.

----------

## Gaug

Same problem with my TNT2.

My Geforce 4 no problem

----------

## mikegpitt

Actually I mistyped before, my card is actually a TNT2 also.  Your post, Guag, reminded me of that.  

I think I will submit a bug report to gentoo, although I doubt they can fix the nvidia drivers, as they are provided by nvidia.  Maybe in the worse case they can keep the older working drivers in the portage tree.

----------

## chunderbunny

Many Users with older GeForce (pre Geforece 3) and TNT cards seem to be having problems with these drivers. Nvidia seem to be very receptive about problems in Linux, so perhaps it would be a good idea to send them an email about it. They may even send you some beta drivers to test on your machine (I know there is at least one Gentoo user who is using beta audio drivers from Nvidia.)

----------

## Herring42

I've sent an email to Nvidia. I'll post any reply...

----------

## jods

I am facing the same problem with my TNT2  :Sad: 

----------

## patrickoneal

I am also having problems with this and I have a TNT2 card just for the record

----------

## CitizenX

Yeah I noticed this update in my weekly sync and I'm rather dismayed at the thought that my card (GeForce2) wont be supported by this driver. I understand that its old hardware now and its time to get a new card, but seeing as how this is the only driver we seem to get working, I'd hate to see this fall out of portage after a time. We'll probably need some new ebuilds to differentiate between drivers (assuming the new ones work well)...

I run a lot of old hardware on this system (I salvaged it from work a while back...) and I've gotten pretty good at streamlining gentoo so it runs quickly and without all the problems some other os's had on it....ahem. This box is going to the kids when I get a new mboard...so I'd like to see support for the hardware continue a while at least.

OTOH, I'm sure Nvidia doesnt want to be putting man-hours into a Linux driver for a card thats out of date....I'm sure they'd love to support the newer cards so we can all go out and buy one! But seriously, thats how they make their money...if they got it in their heads to take the community seriously, theyd make a killing selling to Linux users....I got rid of my other two cards when I went to linux and found this Geforce2 in my computer parts box...but I'm definately buying a nvidia card next upgrade  :Smile: 

----------

## Herring42

The odd thing is that the nforce2 chipset isn't that old!

I can see that dropping TNT2 support, but this is silly! They must be used to the Windows crowd that have to upgrade their hardware evertime there is an OS bloat, I mean upgrade.

----------

## chunderbunny

I don't think Nvidia is dropping support for older cards under Linux, I just think that on this occasion they messed up. If they were going to drop support they would announce it, not break everyone's computers by releasing incompatible drivers whilst claiming that they would work.

----------

## Gaug

I read on the forum of Nvidia they will fix the problem in the next

release.

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=44244

----------

## Atle

It doesn't appear to be fixed yet?

I installed an old TNT2 card on my AMD64 system today, because of a hardware failure on my newer ATI card. And I got this exact problem. Not the best welcome into the NVidia world.

The nv driver seems to work, but can't get any OpenGL going, nor use the nvidia-configuration tool. Guess I can live without for a while, until I can get a new graphics card.

----------

## jods

The nvidia driver 7167 works fine for my TNT 2 card.

jodhbir

----------

## mikegpitt

I was wondering if the 7167 driver was ok, I just haven't had time to try it.  I guess now I can update to the 2.6.11 kernel.

----------

## Atle

7167 is unmasked and working. nvidia-settings is working, and glxgears is zooming at a whopping 60+ frames per second. Life is beautiful.  :Laughing: 

----------

## EmmEff

It doesn't work here unfortunately, and I am not sure how to report any useful information.  All I get is a "signal 11" when starting the X server (xorg).  It happens soon after attempting to load the GLX module.  I am running 2.6.9-r9 however which might be part of the cause.

If I revert back to 6629, everything works perfectly.  I am using a Chaintech 5200 card on a VIA 694X based board.

----------

## Atle

Doesn't /var/log/Xorg.0.log give you any reason why?

Anyway, the same thing happens to me (signal 11) if I try to run for example tuxracer. First I got a video mode not supported by my somewhat picky LCD monitor. And when exiting, X crashes.

Also the OpenGL screensavers show nothing. 

Btw: how do I know whether or not I've got HW acceleration working? Is it the same as direct rendering?

```

$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.3

server glx extensions:

.....

```

----------

## EmmEff

 *Atle wrote:*   

> Doesn't /var/log/Xorg.0.log give you any reason why?

 

Unfortunately not.  I don't have the log handy (since I've reverted back to 6629) but essentially it dies at initializing the GLX module.  Even with the X server logging turned up, there's no additional information.

----------

## mikegpitt

Stupid question, but did you emerge both the latest versions of nvidia-kernel AND nvidia-glx?

----------

## EmmEff

yeah, i emerged nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx, and nvidia-settings.  I also ran "opengl-update nvidia".

It is definitely a problem with the new driver as performing the same installation steps with 6629 results in X working as expected.

----------

